# Cool pic of my Brsitle nose



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I like how this photo looks, my bristle nose was clinging to the glass and a female swam by so she stuck her gill spike things out.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pic!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool! For some reason bristlenose plecos remind me of the Lorax.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Is she that pink or is it just the lighting?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hers is albino, so most of the pink is just the light passing through it, but they do have some pink in them normally, if the fish is albino.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohhh, that makes sense. Like if you cover a flashlight with your hand it turns pinkish.
That's still cool.


----------

